
How to Spot the "Uncoachables"  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/goldsmith/2009/03/how_to_spot_the_uncoachables.html
======
wynand
I'm always amused when someone who clearly has a job he loves (and that has
made him a ton of money) has the temerity to label those less lucky (i.e.
those who think they're in the wrong job) as being somehow difficult.

People can endure a lot of boredom, so if they're worrying that they're in the
wrong job, they are either extremely bored (in which case they clearly are in
the wrong job) or insecure (because someone higher up either isn't giving the
person reason to feel secure, or is even actively feeding the insecurity by
threats of dismissal).

So how do you make someone feel insecure? Saddle them with a lot of
responsibility, but little or no authority. At least, that's been my
experience and I've had this done to me a couple of times.

~~~
twoz
_"So how do you make someone feel insecure? Saddle them with a lot of
responsibility, but little or no authority."_

That, right there, is hitting the nail right on the head.

:added to my list of quotes.

~~~
div
Every once in a while someone says something that exposes just why those past
frustrating experiences seemed so similar. Crystal clear, great quote.

------
ryanwaggoner
This is dreadfully trite. According to this article, here are the four ways to
spot the "uncoachables":

    
    
      1. She doesn't think she has a problem.
      2. He is pursuing the wrong strategy for the organization.
      3. They're in the wrong job.
      4. They think everyone else is the problem.
    

Between the four of these things, you remove 99% of the people who really need
"coaching" in the first place.

------
dextrocardia
So the guy's mom talks to his dad like a child, correcting his grammar and
such, for 50+ years, and DAD's the one that's uncoachable?

Maybe this whole article is sarcasm. It makes more sense that way.

~~~
lanaer
I think that was intended as a bit of a silly example.

At least I hope so.

